# Looking for a hottest tourist spots for holiday?



## annadolf (Sep 16, 2011)

I am newly married couple, and i am planning for my honeymoon. my friend suggest me that hua hin is hottest tourist spots for holidays, plz give me some suggestion that is this spot is good for holidays.


----------



## patekatek (Dec 12, 2009)

annadolf said:


> I am newly married couple, and i am planning for my honeymoon. my friend suggest me that hua hin is hottest tourist spots for holidays, plz give me some suggestion that is this spot is good for holidays.



Cha Am and Hua Hin are populated mostly by older folks from Europe and people from Bangkok. If you want "hot" action spots I would suggest Krabi/AoNang area which is close to Phuket but a lot quieter and somewhat less expensive and more beautiful. If you want "party hot" go to Pattaya. Beaches suck but tons of bars, music, and affordable hotels. Koh Chang is nice too. Not too difficult to get to and quite pretty. Koh Samui is popular but more expensive than most areas and if you don't have a lot of time you have to fly there from Bangkok. Bangkok itself can be "hot" if you like huge cities with tons of night clubs and places to eat. Again, hotels can be quite reasonable for the quality you get. Do your research on hotels because you can get some doghouses for hotels too.


----------

